# What is a flash player



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if it came with a cd, then look on IT for a folder named "Adobe" there will be an install.exe or setupflash.exe inside. Follow the prompts to install it. If you lost the cd or for whatever reason you still need the flash player, (some websites require it to view content) you can get the file from:
www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And be careful. The last Flash Player upgrades ask you to install all kinds of other crap you probably do not want or need.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i 'updated' the flash player and my browser recently and one or the other (or both) made any content with flash show HUGE grey and white play buttons. even advertisements! i switched back until they fix it.

DM


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Excuse Me--but I am from deep South Georgia (we recently got bottled electricity here) and to me a "yoyo" is a round play toy that travels up and down on it's own string. Exactly what is a "yoyo" across the pond? Thanks, David


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.yoyotech.co.uk/


----------



## ackinma (Dec 28, 2009)

Flash Player is a streaming media format used for web animations. It is free and is produced by Macromedia, which was recently purchased by Adobe. You can download flash player from adobe.com for free. It is available for most browsers, although most people still use IE.


----------

